# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Եվրոդռներով եկեղեցի. ի՞նչ է պատահել Զորավոր Սբ. Աստվածածին եկեղեցուն

## Anika Verdy

Սուրբ Զորավոր եկեղեցին նմանվել է սովորական խանութի: 
Եկեղեցին "վերանորոգել են", դրել են եվրադռներ ու եվրապատուհաններ: Նկարը քաշել եմ armenian history կայքից: 





http://www.armenian-history.com/imag...or/church2.jpg
http://www.armenian-history.com/imag...or/church3.jpg

Նախ խնդրում եմ արտահայտվեք այս թեմայով, եւ երկրորդը, որեւէ մեկն ունի Զորավոր եկեղեցու ավելի հին լուսանկարներ, որտեղ երեւում են եկեղեցու հին  դռներն ու պատուհանները? armenian-history-ում մի հատ կա, բայց լավ չի երեւում: 
Եթե  նաեւ պատմական լուսանկարներ գտնվեն ինչ-որ մեկի մոտ, ասենք` ինչպիսին է եղել եկեղեցին մի 100-150 տարի առաջ, շատ լավ կլինի: կհամեմատենք եկեղեցու տեսքը ինչպես է փոխվել:

----------

Ambrosine (11.02.2009), Malxas (02.10.2011)

----------


## impression

ինձ դուր եկավ
ինչի՞ պիտի պարտադիր տրաքած դուռ լուսամուտ լինի, որ սրբության հոտ գա

----------

Cassiopeia (11.02.2009), Freeman (29.05.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), VisTolog (28.05.2011), Կտրուկ (11.02.2009), Հրատացի (11.02.2009)

----------


## Anika Verdy

Սա ես նույն սայթում եմ գտել,  ինչ-որ կերպ արտահայտում է նախկին վիճակը


http://www.armenian-history.com/imag...or/zoravor.jpg

----------


## Նորմարդ

Իմ դուրը չեկավ  :Sad:  լավ չի, ինչի վերցնենք ուրիշինը եթե մերը իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավն է ավելի գեղեիկ է, օրինակ արտասահմանում մտնում ես եկեղեցի պատկառանքի հոտ ա գալիս, մի կողմ թողնենք սրբությունը խոսենք զուտ ճարտարապետական տեսքից, ներ նկարում կներեք բայց եկեղեցին նմանվու ա էժանագին խանութների մենակ «էժան գներ» ցուցանակն է պակասում  :Sad: 
Կարելի էր նոր դուռ պատվիրել, բայց ավանդական փայտից զարդանախշերով, եսիմ հիմա կասեք եվրոն ավելի էժան ա էս ա էն ա  :Sad:  էսիմ է դուրս չեկավ  :Sad:  վաղը մյուս օրը մշտական հաճախորդներին մոմերի համար զեղջեր կանեն, հետո էլ խաշ էլ կտան էխ էխ

----------


## impression

Հա, դուռը որ փայտից լիներ, սիրուն կլիներ, բայց լուսամուտները լավն են ու սազում են իմ կարծիքով: Ամեն դեպքում, ողբերգություն չեմ տեսնում:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Սա ես նույն սայթում եմ գտել,  ինչ-որ կերպ արտահայտում է նախկին վիճակը


Սա էլ երեւի շատ հին չէ: Ճաղերը հանել են:
Հինը նորոգելիս աւանդոյթը պիտի պահել, այլապէս կառոյցը իր հնութեան արժէքից ըկնում է:
Նոյն ատաղձը, մեխը, ծխնին... ամէն ինչը նոյնութեամբ պիտ պահել: Ահագին գործ է. յաճախ մեռած, կամ մոռացութեան տրուած արհեստներ իմացողներ է պահանջում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես ընդհանրապես եվրոդռներ եվրոպատուհաների սիրահար չեմ  :Pioneer: ... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է եկեղեցու վրա նման անշունչ բաներ ավելացնելուն...օֆ չգիտեմ...  :Think:  լավ չի... ամենաառաջինը ինչը ուշադրությունս գրավեց դա պատերին արված գեղեցիկ քանդակներն էին,մերը մեր սեպականը,իսկ անմիջապես կողքի պատուհաներն ու դուռը լրիվ այլ...խորթ..
Լավ կլիներ չտեսնեի,չիմանայի... :Sad:

----------

Նորմարդ (11.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

:Shok: փողերը չի հերիքել փայտից անեն? թող էլի թազայացնեին բայց լավը անեին, ոչ թե պլաստիկատ, ընդհանրապես չի սազում :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես չափագրել եմ այս եկեղեցին ուսանող ժամանակ… իսկ պատուհանների համար լուծում էր պետք ոչ թե պատահած պատուհան բերեին ու դնեին… բայց հոգ չէ, սա միշտ էլ կարելի է շտկել

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ես չափագրել եմ այս եկեղեցին ուսանող ժամանակ… իսկ պատուհանների համար լուծում էր պետք ոչ թե պատահած պատուհան բերեին ու դնեին… բայց հոգ չէ, սա միշտ էլ կարելի է շտկել


Մեֆիս, եթե ճարտարապետ ես, քեզ հարց ունեմ: Նորմա՞լ է արդյոք այսքան մեծ լուսամուտներով հայկական եկեղեցին: Նոր եմ նկատում, որ այս եկեղեցու պատուհանները նման չեն մեր մյուս եկեղեցիներին՝ ոչ հին տարբերակով, ոչ՝ նոր:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Մեֆիս, եթե ճարտարապետ ես, քեզ հարց ունեմ: Նորմա՞լ է արդյոք այսքան մեծ լուսամուտներով հայկական եկեղեցին: Նոր եմ նկատում, որ այս եկեղեցու պատուհանները նման չեն մեր մյուս եկեղեցիներին՝ ոչ հին տարբերակով, ոչ՝ նոր:


հնի մեջ նայի Բագ, պատուհանները փոքր են ու ուղղանկյուն:  :Wink:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հնի մեջ նայի Բագ, պատուհանները փոքր են ու ուղղանկյուն:


Նայել եմ, բայց նախ էդ փոքրն էլ ա մեծ, երկրորդ ոնցոր էն կամարի մեջ հետո պատ շարած լինեն ու փոքրացրած: Մի խոսքով ինչ-որ բան ուրիշ ա: Հայկական եկեղեցիներում լուսամուտները նեղ և երկար են լինում՝ տենց ուղղանկյուն մուղղանկյուն չի լինում՝ ոչ մեծ, ոչ փոքր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիս, եթե ճարտարապետ ես, քեզ հարց ունեմ: Նորմա՞լ է արդյոք այսքան մեծ լուսամուտներով հայկական եկեղեցին: Նոր եմ նկատում, որ այս եկեղեցու պատուհանները նման չեն մեր մյուս եկեղեցիներին՝ ոչ հին տարբերակով, ոչ՝ նոր:


Մուտքը հետագայում փակվել է ու ներառվել եկեղեցու մեջ և եթե ուշադիր նայես կտեսնես որ կամարները լցված են և ուղղանկյուն պատուհաներ են թողնված (հին նկարում) այնուհետև քանդել են և մեծացվել… դրանով է պայմանավորված պատուհանների մեծ լինելը… այո ճիշտ ես նկատել որ պատուհանները հիմնականում փոքր են եղել զանազան գործնական պատճառներից ելնելով, որը հետագայում վերածվել է ոճի, այնուամենայնիվ դա չի նշանակում որ այսօր մենք չպետք է օգտագործենք մեծ պատուհաններ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ բացվածքներ… հայկական ճարտարապետությունը միշտ էլ դինամիկ է եղել, բայց և խիստ պահպանողական

Զորավորը մեր ճարտարապետության լավագույն կոթողներից չէ (մեղմ ասած)

----------

Նորմարդ (11.02.2009)

----------


## NetX

Եթե չեմ սխալվում պատուհանները փոքր էին անում թշնամուց պաշտպանվելու համար,
Պատուհանները դուրս եկան, դուռը կարելի է (էր) ավելի լավը սարքել, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախկին դուռ-լուսամուտներից ավելի հաջող է :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, հին, փայտե, քանդակապատ դռանը պետք է փոխարինի նոր, փայտե, քանդակապատ դուռը ու ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:

----------

Malxas (03.10.2011), REAL_ist (11.02.2009), Selene (11.02.2009), Դարք (28.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (11.02.2009), Նորմարդ (11.02.2009), Ռուֆուս (12.02.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Նախ, հարգելի ժողովուրդ ջան, էս նկարներում ոչ մի եկեղեցու պատուհան չի երեւում, երեւում են միայն եկեղեցու *գավթի* պատուհաններն ու դուռը։ Եկեղեցու դուռը գավթի ներսում է։

Ինչ վերաբերում է տեսքին. պատուհանները իմ կարծիքով գեղեցիկ են ստացվել։ Ինձ համար մեկ է, թե դա կլինի մետաղապլաստ թե փայտ, կարեւորը գույնը եւ ձեւը նույնը լինեն։ Որոշ մարդիկ կարծիք են հայտնում, որ մետաղապլաստը «չի սազում» եկեղեցուն։ Վստահեցնում եմ, որ եթե փայտե պատուհանը նորմալ պահպանվի ու պարբերաբար ներկվի, ապա իր տեսքով գրե թե չի տարբերվի մետաղապլաստից։ Բացի այդ հին պատուհանների վանդակաճաղերը բանտի տպավորություն էին թողնում։ Հին լուսամուտները ուղղանկյուն տեսք ունեին (Mephistopheles-ը արդեն դրա մասին ասել է), ու կարծում եմ ճիշտ էր այս ձեւափոխումը, քանի որ իմ կարծիքով միայն տեխնիկական պատճառներով է, որ այն ժամանակ ուղղանկյուն են սարքել, ոչ թե կամարաձեւ։


Դուռը շատ վատ է, կարծում եմ պետք էր նոր փայտե դուռ հնի նման, կամ հնի կրկնօրինակը։ Ընդ որում հարցը այստեղ միայն նախշերի մեջ չէ։ Փոխվել է նաեւ դռների ձեւը (ընդ որում ի տարբերություն հին պատուհանների, նախկին դուռը թերի տեսք չուներ, միայն մաշված էր)։ Եթե հին դռան փեղկերը ամբողջությամբ փայտից էին, այսինքն` անթափանց էին, ապա հիմա կեսից ավելին ապակի է։ Սա ես համարում եմ անթույլատրելի, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դա եկեղեցուն չի սազում, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի փոխելու շենքերի ճարտարապետական տեսքը։

Եթե հին պատուհանները լինեին այնպես, ինչպես նախատեսված է եղել (այսինքն` կամարաձեւ), ապա գուցե ես դեմ լինեի դրանց փոխելուն։

----------


## Anika Verdy

Ժող  ջան, այս եկեղեցու նախկին պատուհաններն ու դռներն էլ իրենց իսկականը չեն, ամենայն հավանականությամբ ավելացվել են սովետական շրջանում, դա ես դեռ կպարզեմ, համենայն դեպս այսօր գնացի այդ եկեղեցին`  բակում հին դուռն ու պատուհանները գցած էին, ուղղակի ափսոս մոտս ֆոտո չկար նենց կադրեր կնկարեի.. եթե մինչեւ վաղը չնկարեն խոստանում եմ ֆոտոներն էլ դնեմ..

Ինչեւէ, հիմա էլ իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեմ.  քանի դեռ լավագույն լուծում չէր գտնվել, չարժեր ինչ-որ բան փոխել... նախկին պատուհաններն էլ ամեն այցելության ժամանակ դիսոնանս էին առաջացնում ինձ մոտ, բայց մի կերպ դիմանում էի, այս պատկերին իրոք չեմ դիմանում..

Որքանով է  տրամաբանական, որ ճակատին "1604 թվական" ցուցանակն ունեցող եկեղեցին եվրադռներով լինի? Ինձ համար դա սարսափելի ոճիր է, ով է իրենց իրավունք տվել փոխելու մեր պատմությունը? Դա նույնն է, որ եկեղեցու հին, ճաքճքած, անհարթացած պատերը, որ իրենց վրա էն հին խաչերի նշաններն են կրում , "շլիֆովկա" անեն... վաղը մյուս օրը դա էլ կանեն, քանի որ իրենց "ճաշակով" դա ավելի գեղեցիկ է...

Ի դեպ հիմա կտեղադրեմ նաեւ այդ եկեղեցու պատմությունը, այն ինչ հնարավոր եղավ  գտնել:

----------


## Anika Verdy

Սբ. Զորավոր Աստվածածին եկեղեցի

Սուրբ Զորավորը Երևանի հնագույն եկեղեցիներից է: Սկզբնապես այն կոչվել է Սուրբ Աստվածածնի անունով, այնուհետև վերանվանվել է Սուրբ Զորավոր: Եկեղեցին գտնվում է հին Երևանի Շահար քաղաքամասում: Նախապես այդտեղ գտնվում էր Սուրբ Անանիա Առաքյալի մատուռ դամբարանը, որը նշանավոր սրբավայրի համարում ուներ: Երևանցիների նյութական օժանդակությամբ Մովսես Սյունեցի վարդապետը կառուցում է վանքային համալիր՝ բաղկացած եկեղեցուց, մատուռից, միաբանական խցերից, առաջնորդարանից` բոլորն առնելով պարիսպների մեջ: Հավաքելով այստեղ միաբանություն, հիմնում է նաև վանական դպրոց:
    Վանքի վերաշինությունը կատարվել է Փիլիպոս Կաթողիկոսի օրոք (1632-1635թթ.), սակայն նորակառույց վանքին նույնպես վիճակված չէր երկար գոյատևել: 1679թ. երկրաշարժի ժամանակ այն հիմնավեր կործանվեց: Մեր ժամանակների Սբ. Զորավոր եկեղեցին կառուցվել է երկրաշարժից հետո նույն տեղում 1693թ.` Երևանի մեծահարուստ Խոջա Փանոսի նվիրատվությամբ: Մեկ այլ արձանագրությունից, գրված կառուցումից հարյուր տարի հետո (1793), տեղեկանում ենք, որ Սբ. Զորավոր եկեղեցին նորոգվել է Գաբրիել հարյուրապետի կողմից, Ղուկաս կաթողիկոսի օրոք:
    Եկեղեցին պատկանում է եռանավ բազիլիկների տիպին, անգմբեթ է: Աղոթասրահի արևելայն կողմում ավագ խորանն է ավանդատներով՝ հարավային և հյուսիսային անկյուններում: Եկեղեցու ներքին և արտաքին ճարտարապետությանը բնորոշ է խիստ պարզությունը: Որոշ չափով այն աշխուժացված է շնորհիվ արևմտյան կողմի եռակամար նախասրահի՝ այն պսակող սյունազարդ կաթողիկեով հանդերձ: Արտաքին պատերի առանձին հարթություններում ագուցված են XVII դարով թվագրված գեղաքանդակ խաչքարեր:
    1889 թ. եկեղեցու հյուսիս-արևմտյան անկյան մոտ կառուցվել է նաև Սբ. Անանիա մատուռի նոր շենքը` արևմտյան կողմից դեպի տապանատուն տանող սանդուղքներով:
    Խորհրդային տարիներին տարբեր նպատակների ծառայեցվելուց հետո, Սբ. Զորավոր եկեղեցին վերադարձվեց հավատացյալներին, դարձավ գործող: Եկեղեցին՝ Մայր Աթոռի հովանու ներքո, 1970-ական թվականներին հիմնովին նորոգվեց: Նորոգվեցին պատերի խարխլված հատվածները, կտուրի ծածկասալերը, երգչախմբի համար ավելացվեց վերնատուն, կառուցվեց երիցատան նոր շենք: Նորոգման ենթարկվեց նաև Սբ. Անանիայի մատուռը: Եկեղեցու հիմնական վերանորոգումն ու շրջապատի բարեկարգումը կատարվեց Մայր Աթոռի բարերար, ֆրանսահայ Սարգիս Պետրոսյանի նվիրատվությամբ:

Վերցրել եմ Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի կայքից  http://www.araratian-tem.am/churches.php?id=28&lang=A

----------


## Ambrosine

ընդհանրապես դուրս չեկավ: Նմանվել է ամերիկյան տիպի եկեղեցիների, որ ցանկացած տան վրա խաչ են ամրացնում, ու այդ տունը դառնում է եկեղեցի: Հայոց եկեղեցին այլ է...
Արժի մտահոգություն հայտնել Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմին

----------


## Anika Verdy

> Արժի մտահոգություն հայտնել Արարատյան հայրապետական թեմին


Հարգելի Astgh նույն բանն էի մտածում, մտածում էի` ինչպես անել, որ ավելի նպատակային լինի: Ինքս պատրաստվում եմ մոտ օրերս ռադիոռեպորտաժ պատրաստել այդ թեմայով, դրանից հետո առաջարկում եմ ֆորումականներին սկսել ակցիայի  կամ ֆլեշմոբի պես գործընթաց...

Բացատրեմ, ինչ նկատի ունեմ, ես կիմանամ արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի պատասխանատուների հեռախոսահամարը... եւ ով որ ընդունում է, որ եվրադռները հարիր չեն այս դեպքում, խմբերով ամեն օր կզանգահարենք եւ կարտահայտենք մեր կարծիքը... ամեն օր ասենք տասը- տասնհինգ հոգի, մեկ կանտեսեն, երկու կանտեսեն, բայց երրորդ օրը արդեն կմտածեն, որ հարցը արժանի է ուշադրության: 
Եթե նոււյնիսկ չհաջողվի որեւէ փոփխության հասնել սուրբ Զորավորի հարցում, ապա գոնե այլ այսպիսի  "գործունեություն" ձեռնարկելիս, մի քանի անգամ կմտածեն.... 
նաեւ "կբզենք" հկ-նեին ավելի ուշադիր լինեն,.... 
եթե համաձայն եք, կսկսենք պատրաստությունները, կարծում եմ հնարավոր կլինի ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել երկու - երեք օրվա ընթացքում, դա մեզնից կխլի ընդամենը հինգ րոպե, սակայն կարծում եմ բավական օգտակար եւ սթափեցնող կլինի, բացի այդ հո չենք կարող միայն ֆորումում մեր "փուքսը թողել" եւ մոռանալ... մտածելով, որ դե մենք ինչ կարող ենք որ... 
Արդյունքների մասին էլ կգրենք ֆորումում, հետաքրքիր ֆորումային ակցիա կլինի  :Yes:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի Astgh նույն բանն էի մտածում, մտածում էի` ինչպես անել, որ ավելի նպատակային լինի: Ինքս պատրաստվում եմ մոտ օրերս ռադիոռեպորտաժ պատրաստել այդ թեմայով, դրանից հետո առաջարկում եմ ֆորումականներին սկսել ակցիայի  կամ ֆլեշմոբի պես գործընթաց...
> 
> Բացատրեմ, ինչ նկատի ունեմ, ես կիմանամ արարատյան հայրապետական թեմի պատասխանատուների հեռախոսահամարը... եւ ով որ ընդունում է, որ եվրադռները հարիր չեն այս դեպքում, խմբերով ամեն օր կզանգահարենք եւ կարտահայտենք մեր կարծիքը... ամեն օր ասենք տասը- տասնհինգ հոգի, մեկ կանտեսեն, երկու կանտեսեն, բայց երրորդ օրը արդեն կմտածեն, որ հարցը արժանի է ուշադրության: 
> Եթե նոււյնիսկ չհաջողվի որեւէ փոփխության հասնել սուրբ Զորավորի հարցում, ապա գոնե այլ այսպիսի  "գործունեություն" ձեռնարկելիս, մի քանի անգամ կմտածեն.... 
> նաեւ "կբզենք" հկ-նեին ավելի ուշադիր լինեն,.... 
> եթե համաձայն եք, կսկսենք պատրաստությունները, կարծում եմ հնարավոր կլինի ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել երկու - երեք օրվա ընթացքում, դա մեզնից կխլի ընդամենը հինգ րոպե, սակայն կարծում եմ բավական օգտակար եւ սթափեցնող կլինի, բացի այդ հո չենք կարող միայն ֆորումում մեր "փուքսը թողել" եւ մոռանալ... մտածելով, որ դե մենք ինչ կարող ենք որ... 
> Արդյունքների մասին էլ կգրենք ֆորումում, հետաքրքիր ֆորումային ակցիա կլինի


Ինչ հեռախոսահամար է անհրաժեշտ? Ես կարող եմ զանգահարել, բայց արժի նամակ գրել Մամլո դիվան. անպայման կպատասխանեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Եթե չեմ սխալվում պատուհանները փոքր էին անում թշնամուց պաշտպանվելու համար*,
> Պատուհանները դուրս եկան, դուռը կարելի է (էր) ավելի լավը սարքել, բայց ամեն դեպքում նախկին դուռ-լուսամուտներից ավելի հաջող է


նաև ջերմափոխանակության համար, որովհետև ապակե պատուհան որպես այդպիսին չկար

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

Հարգելի Anika Verdy, եթե թույլ կտաք մի դիտողություն անեմ ձեզ, եկեղեցին անկախ ի վերանորոգչական աշխատանքներց խոսքս մասնավորապես վերաբերվում է  եվրադռներ ու եվրապատուհաններին, չի փոխում իր նշանակությունը և չի վերածվում եկեղեցուց ասենք խանութի: Թերևս ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ նմանօրինակ վեանորոգչական աշխատանքները ավելի վայելուչ են դարձնում եկեղեցու տեսքը: Իսկ ձեր արված հայտարարությունները հարիր չեն հայ Քրիստոնյաի, մի պիտակավորեք երևույթները սխալ դա ճիշտ չէ:

----------

հովարս (28.05.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

Հաջորդ քայլը լազերային լույսերի մոնտաժն ու արհեստական մոմերի ներկրումն է:

----------

Apsara (29.05.2011), keyboard (29.05.2011), VisTolog (29.05.2011), Աբելյան (31.05.2011), Աթեիստ (29.05.2011), Արէա (28.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (31.05.2011), Նարե91 (29.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (30.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

> Հաջորդ քայլը լազերային լույսերի մոնտաժն ու արհեստական մոմերի ներկրումն է:


Դե էդքանից հետո էլ, կարծում եմ, եկեղեցու մուտքը միայն տոմսերով պիտի լինի.... Էհ, ուր ենք հասել :Sad:

----------


## davidus

Եկեղեցին հայ ժողովրդի համար պաշտամունք  է հանդիսացել ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ մեր կրոնական տաճարն է ու աղոթատեղին, այլ նաև այն պատճառով, որ եկեղեցու շինությունը արտահայտում է հայ ազգային ճարտարապետության լավագույն որակներն ու հատկանիշները: Ու բնական է, որ նույնիսկ ոչ քրիստոնյա հայը հոգածություն է տածում մեր եկեղեցիների պահպանության համար:

Ինձ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ եմ համարում, ավելին, հենց Սբ.Զորավորում էլ կնքվել եմ, ու ինձ կոնկրետ դուր չի գալիս վերջին «եվրովերանորոգումը»: Ոչ ոք ինձ չի կարող համոզել, որ եկեղեցին գումար չուներ վերանորոգման ավելի հաջող լուծումներ գտնելու համար:

----------

Tig (31.05.2011), Արէա (31.05.2011), Շինարար (31.05.2011)

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

> Եկեղեցին հայ ժողովրդի համար պաշտամունք  է հանդիսացել ոչ միայն նրա համար, որ մեր կրոնական տաճարն է ու աղոթատեղին, այլ նաև այն պատճառով, որ եկեղեցու շինությունը արտահայտում է հայ ազգային ճարտարապետության լավագույն որակներն ու հատկանիշները: Ու բնական է, որ նույնիսկ ոչ քրիստոնյա հայը հոգածություն է տածում մեր եկեղեցիների պահպանության համար:
> 
> Ինձ ՀԱԵ հետևորդ եմ համարում, ավելին, հենց Սբ.Զորավորում էլ կնքվել եմ, ու ինձ կոնկրետ դուր չի գալիս վերջին «եվրովերանորոգումը»: Ոչ ոք ինձ չի կարող համոզել, որ եկեղեցին գումար չուներ վերանորոգման ավելի հաջող լուծումներ գտնելու համար:


Հարգելիս, ես շատ հարգեցի ձեր կարծիք եկեղեցու մասին: Բայց չեմ կարեղ հանդուրժել այն կարծիքը, որտեղ եկեղեցին խանութ են համարում: Ամեն դեպքում Աստված թո´ղ ների նման անձանց:
Եկեղեցին դա միաբանություն է այն շինության մեջ, որտեղ հավաքվելու են մեր հավատավոր ժողովուրդը. մի մոռացեք, որ նախնական քրիստոնեությունը  քարոզվել է կատակոմբաներում և միանշանակ է, որ ոչ ոք չի ասել թե էստեղ դրված են լուսամուտներ, թե ոչ, էստեղ դրված են դռներ, թե ոչ, բոլորի նպատակն եղել է աղոթքը՝ աղոթք առ Աստված, եթե մենք եկեղեցին դիտում ենք որպես ճարտարապետական հորինվածք դրանով իսկ վնասում ենք մեր հոգևոր ներաշխարհը: Արդյոք այն անձը, որ լցված է ատելությամբ իր եկեղեցու և հոգևորականների հանդեպ  ունի լիարժեք հոգևոր մտածողություն: Մենք կարծիք արտահայտելը քննադատությունից պետք է տարբերակել իմանանք: Մենք եկեղեցի մտնելիս պետք է մտածենք արդյո՞ք սիրով ենք լցված մեկս մյուսի հանդեպ և այդ հարգանքի, սիրո դրսևորման առաջին տարրերը պետք է ցուցաբերել  հոգևորականի հանդեպ: Չմոռանանք, որ Աստված սեր է, և եթե մեր միջից բացակայում է սերը, ապա դրանով Աստծուն հեռացնում ենք մեզանից: Մեր եկեղեցիները անկախ իրենց ճարտարապետական հորինվածքի ունեն օծություն՝ փոխանցված մեզ առաքելական ճյուղով և մենք ոչ թե պաշտպանմունք ենք կատարում պատերին կամ դռներին, այլ հոգևորականի օծությամբ և Աստծո օրհնությամբ մեր աղոթքն ենք մատուցում Աստծուն:

----------


## davidus

> Հարգելիս ես շատ հարգեցի ձեր կարծիք եկեղեցու մասին: Բայց չեմ կարեղ հանդուրժել այն կարծիքը, որտեղ եկեղեցին խանութ են համարում: Ամեն դեպքում Աստված թո´ղ ների նման անձանց:


Սկսենք նրանից, որ գլուխները պատով են տալիս, թե եկեղեցին խանութ են *համարում*: Բայց եթե մարդ եկեղեցու արտաքին տեսքի որևէ հատված վերանորոգումից հետո նմանեցնում է ավելի շատ խանութի ցուցափեղկի, քան այն կառույցի, որը տեսնելու մենք սովոր ենք փոքրուց, ապա էս դեպքում մեղքը տվյալ անձնավորությանը չէ:

----------

Kita (31.05.2011), Moonwalker (31.05.2011), My World My Space (31.05.2011), Շինարար (31.05.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, կներեք, իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ եկեղեցին պիտի լինի հինավուրց ու մաշված, որ եկեղեցու նման լինի:
Կամ էլ ինչի՞ եք ուզում, որ եկեղեցու գավիթի պատուհանները եկեղեցու պատուհանների նման լինեն:
Կամ միգուցե ընդհա՞նրապես պետք է բոլոր եկեղեցիների ապակե պատուհանները հանել ու հին ձեւերին վերադառնալ` անցքավոր քարեր դնել եւն:
 :Huh:

----------


## My World My Space

բլին.... աչքիս  իմ մոտ հայտնություն ա...

քանի որ էնքան են շատացել եվրապատուհաններով խանութները, որ եկեղեցիները խառնում են խանութների հետ, կաթղիկոսը իրա եկեղեցաշինությամբ փորձում ա նենց անի, որ հետայսու խանութները նմանացնեն եկեղեցիներին.... թե չէ խի՞ ա կենտրոնում 150 մետրը մեկ եկեղեցի ուզում սարքի

----------

Ariadna (31.05.2011), Chilly (31.05.2011), Tig (31.05.2011), VisTolog (31.05.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Ժող, կներեք, իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ եկեղեցին պիտի լինի հինավուրց ու մաշված, որ եկեղեցու նման լինի:
> Կամ էլ ինչի՞ եք ուզում, որ եկեղեցու գավիթի պատուհանները եկեղեցու պատուհանների նման լինեն:
> Կամ միգուցե ընդհա՞նրապես պետք է բոլոր եկեղեցիների ապակե պատուհանները հանել ու հին ձեւերին վերադառնալ` անցքավոր քարեր դնել եւն:


Ճիշտ է նկատված, սակայն դա չի վերաբերվում այն եկեղեցիներին, որոնց հնությունը 50 տարուց ավել է:
Նախ փոփոխություններն անելուց, պետք է պահպանել ընդհանուր ճարտարապետական ոճը և ժամանակի շունչը` եկղեցին ոչ միայն հոգևոր կառույց է, այլև պատմամշակութային:

Իսկ նոր եկեղեցիներ կառուցելուց անհրաժեշտ է տեղավորվել ընդհանուր հայկական եկեղեցաշինության կաննոնների և ճարտարապետական լուծումների մեջ, ինչպես նաև չնմանեցնել դրանք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներին` ներքին և արտաքին ձևավորմամբ (վերջին տարիներին տարածում է ստացել):

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտ է նկատված, սակայն դա չի վերաբերվում այն եկեղեցիներին, որոնց հնությունը 50 տարուց ավել է:
> Նախ փոփոխություններն անելուց, պետք է պահպանել ընդհանուր ճարտարապետական ոճը և ժամանակի շունչը` եկղեցին ոչ միայն հոգևոր կառույց է, այլև պատմամշակութային:
> 
> Իսկ նոր եկեղեցիներ կառուցելուց անհրաժեշտ է տեղավորվել ընդհանուր հայկական եկեղեցաշինության կաննոնների և ճարտարապետական լուծումների մեջ, ինչպես նաև չնմանեցնել դրանք կաթոլիկ եկեղեցիներին` ներքին և արտաքին ձևավորմամբ (վերջին տարիներին տարածում է ստացել):



Ես փաստեր չունեմ, բայց վստահ եմ, որ մինչեւ գավթի պատուհանները փոխելը դրանք արդեն իսկ ձեւափոխված ու նախնականից շեղված են եղել: Հիմիկվա վիճակը պետք է որ նախնականին շատ ավելի մոտ լինի, քան մինչեւ փոխելը:

Որպես հուշարձան այո, պետք է ամեն ինչ հնարավորինս նախնականի նման լինի, բայց ասեմ, որ Զորավորը մի քանի տասնամյակ առաջ հիմնանորոգվել է, ընդ որում ոչ թե որպես հուշարձան է նորոգվել (վերականգնվել), այլ որպես հասարակ շենք, քանի որ լուրջ ձեւափոխություններ են կատարել (հուշարձանների դեպքում նման բաներն անթույլատրելի են): Մի խոսքով նախնական վիճակը արդեն իսկ ահռելի չափով խախտված է ու այդքանով հանդերձ փայտե պատուհանը մետաղապլաստե պատուհանով փոխարինելը կոպիտ ասած եղանակ չի փոխում, առավել եւս որ ի տարբերություն նախկին փոփոխությունների, այս մեկը շատ հեշտ հնարավոր է ետ վերադարձնել:

----------


## Norton

*Լքված սրբատեղիներ*



> Հայաստանի տարածքում գտնվող բազմաթիվ հնավայրեր այսօր կատարյալ լքվածության են մատնված: Լիազոր պետական մարմինները, վկայակոչելով գումարի բացակայությունը, զբաղեցնում են չեզոք դիրք: Անհասկանալի է նաև Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու վերնախավի դիրքորոշումը հարյուրավոր սրբատեղիների խայտառակ վիճակի վերաբերյալ: Դրանց ֆոնին Մայր աթոռ Սբ. Էջմիածնի հովանավորությամբ Երևանի կենտրոնում կառուցվում են նոր եկեղեցիներ և նստավայրեր, իսկ հոգևոր հայրերը վարում են մի քանի հարյուր հազար եվրո արժողությամբ ավտոմեքենաներ:
> 
> «Ճանաչիր քո երկիրը» երիտասարդական նախաձեռնությունը ներկայացնում է Հայաստանի տարածքում լքյալ վիճակում գտնվող սրբատեղիների մի շարք լուսանկարներ` առանց մեկնաբանության:
> 
> աղբյուր

----------

Kita (01.06.2011), Moonwalker (01.06.2011), My World My Space (01.06.2011), Skeptic (01.06.2011), Tig (01.06.2011), Արէա (01.06.2011), հովարս (01.06.2011), Ռուֆուս (01.06.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. այս թեմայից «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա է տեղափոխվել վերանորոգված եկեղեցու հետ որևէ անմիջական առնչություն չունեցող 25 գրառում:*

----------

Jarre (02.06.2011)

----------


## My World My Space

էս եկեղեցու դռների մասին շատ խոսվեց, բայց անտեղի.... քանի որ եկեղեցու դռներն էդպես չէին մնալու: Եվրոդռները նախատեսված են պարզապես  ավելի լավ ջերմամեկուսացնելու համար.... իսկ փայտյա դռները վաղուց արդեն իրենց տեղում են....

----------

Arpine (03.10.2011), ars83 (03.10.2011), Monk (03.10.2011), Moonwalker (03.10.2011), Renata (03.10.2011), Tig (03.10.2011), Ավետիք (03.10.2011), Արէա (03.10.2011), հովարս (03.10.2011), Նաիրուհի (03.10.2011)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման համարվում է սպառված և փակվում է:*

----------

Moonwalker (05.10.2011), My World My Space (05.10.2011), Tig (05.10.2011), հովարս (05.10.2011)

----------

